

Ground leakage used as a Keylogger - theblackbox
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8147534.stm

======
khafra
The most interesting part of this article is that the talk got accepted to
Blackhat. I'm sad to be missing the HN members' talks there, but I certainly
don't mind missing a talk about a vulnerability dating back at least to the
1960's (in regards to key-presses, further for emissions security in general)
: <http://cryptome.org/tempest-old.htm>

